# Pyramiding



## groutmanshaun (Aug 24, 2014)

There seems a lot of different ideas and reasons for.pyramiding dies anyone know what the reason is and what the correct prevention techniques are my tort is a 10 month old horsefield


----------



## G-stars (Aug 24, 2014)

Many people on here believe it has a lot to do with keeping the tortoise in a warm and humid area. Temps around 90f. Humidity over 70%. 

You can read more on that here. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/growth-rates.95303/#post-890224


----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2014)

Pyramiding is caused by growth in conditions that are too dry.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------

